# Wiggers HV-87-400



## Marcelleke (Oct 23, 2013)

My latest build
Height 550mm
Width 200mm
Length 350mm
Flywheel 235mm
Bore 50mm
Gas heated
Water cooled


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice!  The Rider is one of my favorite engines!  Where did you get all these unfinished Wiggers kits?  I'm jealous, I want one!


----------



## Marcelleke (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello JW,

The Castings and drawings where purchased at the Wiggers Stirling modelling company in Germany. They still excist but after 30 years will soon quit there business.
Since they anounced to quit I bought some of the last castings.

They do however have some castings left for the oscillating engine (the one I build and can be found in my previous post)

Here they can be found (lovely engines to look at)
http://www.stirling-model-engineering.com/


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am familiar with the website, it's very easy to browse.  According to the website, as of a few months back last time I checked, they are out of all kits.  Only completed models for sale.

Too bad, a legendary company.  I guess they didn't have any family to take over.  I'd love to inherit all of the drawings, tooling and everything involved.

You don't have another one of those Rider casting sets do you?  I'll buy it.


----------



## Marcelleke (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi there,
They still sell the stand, flywheel and drawings for the HVO-98-300. Same as in my other thread...

Marcel


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 24, 2013)

It's not on their website but I'm waiting to hear back from an email.  According to their website all they have left is completed models... and for a mint too.

Thanks for replying.  You don't have a casting set for HHV-08-250 do you?  That's the one I really want.  There is at least one American company that sells Rider castings.


----------



## Marcelleke (Oct 25, 2013)

I wish I had... it's one of the most beautifull engines ever made in my opinion..
There are no castings (except the flywheel) in that one by the way. Maybe if you ask mr. Wiggers (very nice guy) you can buy the drawings. I might ask him myself for that too


----------

